# Hunt for Red October



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Well here goes:

Been putting in my time for Red's, but can't seem to find the lucky horseshoe or the right days when everyone else is catching. Called Bucket this morning and said, this is it if it's going to happen, my last shot at a window to fish. We both decided that with the blow forcasted for this weekend and the drum run coming to an end to try Sandbridge tonight with the weather and tide to our favor.

Met Bucket at his pad and he stated he thought that tonight was my night. Got to Sandbridge and set up south of the pier. Bucket proceed to catch some fresh spot which we put out. At about 7:45pm, Buckets rod SLAMS the ground right out of the rod holder as he runs for it. Picks it up and cut clean. A close examination of the leader and no doubt a Shark was on the other end briefly. The my turn as I get a run then nothing. Again look at the leader and another Shark that has bitten us off.

Thinking it just wasn't going to happen, Bucket reassure's me that he still feels the mojo even though the weed in the water is getting thicker. A few seconds later and my reel starts to scream. Crank down, pull back and the feel of the drum on the other end was sweet. After going under the lines and down the beach, Bucket finally gives me the assist in the dark to this beauty who went 48" and 43#'s 10oz  (Weighed on digital hand scale):










Was kind of hard taken pictures in the dark, but we got one. I then walked her back to the water and got some water running over her gills and she swam off just fine to fight again another day! My first Big Red and a citation at that!

I had one more shark bite off after that, then the tide stopped and the weed got thicker, so we packed it in. Caught a few small blues mixed in with the spot earlier. 

A fish I will never forget and thanks again for the assist tonight Bucket!

Dixie


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

show off...........


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

WTG Dixie nice fish. I havent had much luck this year but still gonna try this weekend and if the blow ruins my chance i will head south the next few weekends. It is an obsession now


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

D719,

Nice job on landing that big red tonight ! Good to see your dues and a fresh spot head pay off for ya  Real glad that shot in the dark turned out too  

Now maybe we can get NS4D to shake the red skunk and complete the hunt  

Red or Rock on,

`bucket


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Steve, first of all great fish and congrats.

Second and here comes mister jerk, dont stick your hands in the fishes gills. Yeah the fish swam off but would you like someone sticking their hands in your throat? JMO.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Steve. I posted my congrats to ya when I first heard about your fish. I hope ya saw it on the other thread. If not, here's the link.
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21039

Good job, buddy.



> Second and here comes mister jerk, dont stick your hands in the fishes gills. Yeah the fish swam off but would you like someone sticking their hands in your throat? JMO.


I was waiting for that.
Ya gotta hold her like a little baby.

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/455/sort/1/cat/all/page/3


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

nice fish... happy you got him man... aint no hope for al now... hey al, how about you sell me your gear and take up golf?


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

DixieSteve,

Never mind PETA-dog, ya did a good job handling, reviving, and releasing that cow in very short order ! Amazing how the quick under the jaw grab for the photo op which exposed some gill for the camera garners such attention  Give me an F'n break :--| Ya think ya was clubbin' a baby harp seal or somethin'  

Again nice CPR (catch, photo, & release) on big red  

`bucket


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

The Bucket said:


> DixieSteve,
> 
> Never mind PETA-dog, ya did a good job handling, reviving, and releasing that cow in very short order ! Amazing how the quick under the jaw grab for the photo op which exposed some gill for the camera garners such attention  Give me an F'n break :--| Ya think ya was clubbin' a baby harp seal or somethin'
> 
> ...


Hey Mark, got a lot of respect for Steve but there aint no reason to have your hands up in a drums gills. Call me Peta all ya want. Nice catch just thought it coulda been *"handled" *differntly, Since there are so many peple that wanna know how to catch a big drum. Go fish or whatever....


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Steve.. nice fish man... congrats... someone got their cherry popped tonight...


----------



## PNut1181 (Jun 19, 2005)

WOW! Sweet fish man. Somebody has REALLY got to teach me how to do that...


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

:--|


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

gotta say..... i've seen alot of drumfish gilled. i mean.. i know its not the best way, but sometimes the only way. been on several ho rides where half gillin is the only way to get a fish on board. yea, can be avoided. yea, definately seen alot of fish that aint swimmin no more after some drops i seen at lip... and yea, seen a drumfish with a tag pat caught years ago at avon this year at lip!!! in anycase. props to you steve, catchin big fish from the beach is a feat no matter what. nice fish brother! go get bowed up some more and call me next time damnit



neil


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

That's just too cool! What a monster.

I'll bet you got sticky shorts.  

Really Really nice Drum!

Congrats Brotha


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

Excellent story...glad you got her.
Congrats


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Was that you we heard on the pier screaming from the beach? What a fish, doin' it the hard way. I couldn't get one the easy way from the planks but a half dozen other guys did. Plenty of drummin' left to be done. Congrats.

Ric


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Wow*

Nice fish man. Aint no shame in anything you did,Congrats.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Public apology.*

Steve, sorry I hammered ya and wasn't trying to take anything away from your catch. Guess its time for me to just shut up and fish.

Great catch and again I'm sorry.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Let me kill the dog*

I did not realize that you shouldnt pick them up holding underneath like that.How can you get it out of the surf then. I myself have held a few fish like that lately. My bad ,but how should you hold them.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*catman*

if you go to the supporters forum and check out sand fleas post ( snatching victory from the jaws of defeat) and click on the link you'll see how sandflea has cradled his drum in his arms.

I will say with a fish that size, and the adrenalin rush that goes with the catch) it's pretty easy to get excited and forget about taking proper care of the fish.


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

Nice work Dixie. I know you were bummed to be in FL while the start of the run was going on up there. Good to see you holding a great fish towards the end of it.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

The adrenaline definitely gets pumping. So long as you're not actually grabbing ahold of the gills, the fish should be okay. If the gills get torn or rubbed a lot by dry hands, it can kill them, but Steve's hands aren't actually on the gills. I'm sure she swam away fine.

Bet you're glad you're not stuck in Tampa, huh?

Man, there have been some nice fish this year...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Beautiful!!!!!!*

Nice fish. Way to go.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I am in line, putting in my time and patiently waiting my turn. But I WANT ONE too.  

Nice fish man.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Surf Cat said:


> if you go to the supporters forum and check out sand fleas you'll see how sandflea has cradled his drum in his arms.



His "cradling art" was perfected by the proper handling of 40 oz. beverages.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Is that mickey, St. Ides, or OE?

Just curious


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Big Worm said:


> Is that mickey, St. Ides, or OE?
> 
> Just curious


Colt 45


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Smooth like Billy Dee.


----------



## dmoss (Oct 12, 2003)

Pretty fish h*ll of a job,  Congrats Dixie


----------



## Fish_Ease (Oct 6, 2005)

*Great Fish- Good info*

Wow! what a great fish.
New to this so I also appreciate the info on the gills. Grew up on East Coastal Florida and Grandpappy always "Gill Grabbed" em'. At least I know better now and can leave some to fight another day... Wish me luck... Been 10 years since I went "Fishin." Thx


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

Dixie,

Congrats on your catch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

fisherman said:


> Was that you we heard on the pier screaming from the beach?


Ric....Ummm, could have been!  We will have to hook up soon for some of the stripers like we did last year!



C-Dog, No worries!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

what a beautiful fish...great job...great play from the beach...  ...


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Beauty Fish ok you guys had your fun now send them on their way... OUR WAY... JAM


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Purty werk Steve I know that fisrt one always feels good.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Awesome fish, Dixie! Congrats!


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

From what I have read so far (by the way, Purdy work on da red, Dixie) everyone is concerned about grabbin' da gills and as well they should. You could definitely tear some tissue as bleeding will surely occur and with a pumped drum in your hands that means lots of blood loss, but on the contrary a drum and allot of other species can be sucessfully landed by the "gill plate", plate being the key word. Of course you don't allow the fish to be vertical and you don't allow all the weight of the fish to be supported by the plate grab, but acting as a stabilzer hold, it is affective and safe. Reds are a very hardy fish, but you dog them by playin; yea, you are going to hurt'em. Like Neil said, get them on in, measure, hoist with belly supported, photo. Walk'em out, slide the arm that you were supporting the belly with down to the tail as they reach the water. If you do this, by the time you release the gill plate, at ole red will kick you like a mule and boom! gone!
Gill grab, bad
Gill plate grab, not bad


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

are those reds good eatin?


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

Fishing_Feud said:


> are those reds good eatin?


Are you freakin' kiddin' me!? Why do you think they are so protected? 
Ever heard of "Blacken Redfish"? Got fancied as the best seafood dish ever and nearly placed our dear friend on the "not to be around much longer if we don't do something about it" list.
They have made a nice turn around since the regs kicked in early to mid 90's, but much like the Largemouth bass, conservation of the species has taken precedence, But now, I'll take a slot spot tail in a skinny minute and blacken his butt in a hurry.


----------

